# Some Yosemite Photos



## Jas2Cats (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I've been MIA since the holidays. My boss called me on Jan 2, and told me our company was going to remain in shutdown mode for the month of January, UGH~!  So, of course, what do I do besides clean my house and worry about my job? I go hiking in Yosemite again LOL My friend and I hiked the Upper Yosemite Falls trail from the Valley up to the base of Upper Yosemite Falls, a mere 1.5 miles. But, in that distance, you climb over 1200 feet through a bunch of switchbacks. Well, we figured out we hiked 2 HPM instead of 2 MPH, but, what an incredible site. Oh, and we saw a bear on the trail, but, he/she went off the trail before I could turn on my camera.






Deer we saw right when we entered the Valley. They didn't even bother to pay any attention to us.





Yosemite Falls from the big meadow. Notice the rainbow across the falls, and in the reflection. By the time we got up to the falls, the rainbow was gone.





At the base of Upper Yosemite Falls.





Looking over at Half Dome from the base of Upper Yosemite Falls

I'll try to be on line more again, it's amazing how much less time I have when I'm not working.


----------



## Isa (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing pictures... The scenery there is very peaceful...
I hope your boss will call you with good news for February, but tell yourself that you have more time for yourself, continu to enjoy it.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Isa~! At the very least, my house is the cleanest it's been in a long time LOL Yosemite is very peaceful in the Winter. There are very few people who make the trip there this time of year. That's probably why we like it in the Winter more than the Summer.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2009)

I lived in Fresno for about 30 years and told myself many times I needed to go see Yosemite...Never made it, the pictures are beautiful...


----------



## terryo (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for those wonderful pictures. You are so lucky to be there and see nature at it's finest. I can only dream.................


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Best wishes with the job--I know lots of people have too much job stress right now.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW, what GORGEOUS scenery! I am very, very jealous  Yosemite is on my list of places to go before I die. I am only 27, so hopefully I have time to get there... Seeing your pics brought it closer to "home."

Kristina


----------

